# help with Nvidia TV-out!! how do I make it to work!!

## elmie

I did a nvtv --probe and this is what I get..

what does all this mean??

I can't get it to work!!

This is the error I get..

--------------------------------------------------------------------

# nvtv

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Gdk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------

NVTV 0.4.1-pre1 Probe

GeForce3 (rev 1) (01:00.00) (0201) io=0xDA000000

  MC_boot=020100A5 FB_boot=00000000 FB_conf=000F0003 EXT_boot=FFF85CEB

  PRAMDAC 1/1:

    PLL coeff = 10000700 0x524     = 00000000 VPLL      = 0002B506 / 0003C50E

    Gen Ctrl  = 20101130 Test Ctrl = 10000000 TV Setup  = 00000000

    FP Test   = 00000000 TG Ctrl   = 20000022 FP Debug  = 31101111

    TV blank  = v= 00000000-00000000 h= 00000000-00000000  40000000

    TV slave  = v= 00000000-00000000 h= 00000000-00000000  00000000,00000000

    TV slave' = 00000000

  CRT registers 1/1:

    00: C3 8F 8F 87 99 09 82 FF   00 60 20 00 00 00 00 00

    10: 60 03 5F 40 00 5F 83 E3   FF 20 3C 87 3C 00 00 03

    20: 20 FA 20 A3 80 10 3F A5   02 00 00 00 10 00 00 03

    30: FA F8 00 00 02 03 3E 31   05 FF 00 20 A9 00 3E 31

    40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01   00 14 00 00 00 22 22 00

    50: 32 31 14 00 00 00 00 00   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  ATTR registers 1/1:

    00: 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07   08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

    10: 01 00 0F 00 00 05 0F 07   09 09 0F 0B 0C 0D 0F 0F

  SEQ registers 1/1:

    00: 03 01 0F 00 0E 00 00 00   03 01 0F 00 0E 00 00 00

  GR registers 1/1:

    00: 00 00 00 00 00 40 05 0F   FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

  MISC registers 1/1:

    input0=60 vse=01 feat=00 misc=2B

  I2C Devices: 0:A0 1:8A

  Device 1:8A = Conexant CX25871 Rev 1 (1:8A)

    00: 61 61 21 21 14 14 21 21   21 21 21 21 21 21 21 C0

    10: C0 C0 00 00 80 80 9D 9D   00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

    20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   00 00 28 28 30 30 00 00

    30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   00 00 00 00 80 80 80 80

    40: 80 80 13 13 DA DA 4B 4B   28 28 A3 A3 9F 9F 25 25

    50: A3 A3 9F 9F 25 25 00 00   00 00 00 00 00 00 44 44

    60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   00 00 00 00 46 46 00 00

    70: 02 02 00 00 01 01 00 00   80 80 84 84 96 96 60 60

    80: 7D 7D 22 22 D4 D4 27 27   00 00 10 10 7E 7E 03 03

    90: 58 58 4B 4B E0 E0 36 36   92 92 54 54 0E 0E 88 88

    A0: 0C 0C 0A 0A E5 E5 76 76   79 79 44 44 85 85 00 00

    B0: 00 00 80 80 20 20 00 00   00 00 30 30 00 00 00 00

    C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 98 98   12 12 C0 C0 C0 C0 18 18

    D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00   40 40 0F 0F FC FC 20 20

    E0: D0 D0 6F 6F 0F 0F 00 00   00 00 0C 0C F3 F3 09 09

    F0: BD BD 66 66 B5 B5 90 90   B2 B2 7D 7D 00 00 00 00

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

## Mooses

Are you using the NVidia Drivers (for X) or not? So far I just set up X with the necessary NVidia Options, as can be seen in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15600

Now I yust emerged it, and it seems to work, (I cant test it, as i dont have a TV here). 

At least the output of --probe seems to make sense.

Will try this evening.

----------

## pdouble

 *elmie wrote:*   

> I did a nvtv --probe and this is what I get..
> 
> what does all this mean??
> 
> I can't get it to work!!
> ...

 

It appears from these lines that you are using "su" from a regular user account. You must first issues "xhost +" to enable access from any user, and then try nvtv. I haven't tried "nvtv"... yet... but I know that this security issue is common to any X program run from "su". Possibly nvtv can be run from a regular user login as well?

----------

## thor

 *Quote:*   

> It appears from these lines that you are using "su" from a regular user account. You must first issues "xhost +" to enable access from any user, and then try nvtv. [..]

 

if this won`t work, also do a 'export DISPLAY=:0.0' (without '') as root and then try to run nvtv ...

----------

## aardvark

and otherwise start the deamon 

/etc/init.d/nvtvd start

to make tv out available to ordinary users.

----------

## pdouble

 *aardvark wrote:*   

> and otherwise start the deamon 
> 
> /etc/init.d/nvtvd start
> 
> to make tv out available to ordinary users.

 

This would be the best approach. I tried it, it works for me, although the command is /etc/init.d/nvtv start (no "d"). To add it to the normal startup process use "rc-update add nvtv default".

----------

## aardvark

 *pdouble wrote:*   

>  *aardvark wrote:*   and otherwise start the deamon 
> 
> /etc/init.d/nvtvd start
> 
> to make tv out available to ordinary users. 
> ...

 

Oops, sorry, I didn't check the exact command...

Thanks for clearing it up.

----------

